

Show HN: Ambient soundscape generator for productivity - razbo
http://stampede.it

======
lukeHeuer
Wow this is an outright plagiarized clone of noisli.com and their app. I
understand they aren't on Android yet, but copying their exact UI to
essentially create a competing site and app feels wrong.

~~~
razbo
The Android app has really nothing to do with it. Exact UI? Our App is
multipage (7 audio pages with full menu) and their has 3 completely different
pages for all sounds . "Exact" is the wrong word.

------
kvnabbott
Very similar to [http://www.noisli.com/](http://www.noisli.com/), which was
posted here a few months ago.

------
tbrake
Very nice. I quite like the fan option; don't think I've seen it in other
noise generators. The drone of it is good. A 'warehouse fan' option that's a
little more bass-y and a little slower would be cool.

For some reason fans / lawnmower type sounds have always been the most
relaxing for me, e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcxeZ4Wwdn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcxeZ4Wwdn0)
(edit: and now that I post that, a lawnmower sound would be fantastic, but I
don't know how much of a weird outlier I am.)

~~~
razbo
Don't want to hurt you, dear friend, but a lawnmower sound is quite strange to
relax

~~~
nisse72
Could it be that it's not the sound itself but the association with lazy
summer weekend afternoons, lawnmower in the distance, that is the relaxing
part?

~~~
razbo
Shurely, it's already sounds awesome!

------
lucianp
Superb! I like it a lot!

A timer for going to sleep would be awesome. Towards the end, the volumne
should decrease slowly.

I think an alarm function for waking up would be a nice feature as well. You
could set the sounds that you like and when the time comes it would slowly
increase the volume over a perioad of 10-15 minutes. This way you could wake
up slowly and naturally (forest + rain + thunder would work well as an alarm,
for me at least).

~~~
razbo
Alarm suppose to have the hardware always ON, sorry

~~~
lucianp
True, but this could be a feature of the mobile app.

Nevertheless, I guess many of us (at least here on HN) leave their computers
on all night, so this is not a problem.

~~~
razbo
Got it

------
shasta
Very nice. Do you know why it caps out at 5 or 6 sounds for me? Once I've
loaded that many sounds, even if I've turned them back off, I can't play any
others unless I reload the page. Edit: Actually I think it's just slow
loading. I think it might be useful to have a play/stop toggle instead of
having to turn all of the components off.

~~~
razbo
Tryed with 10 sound at once, works good on my side.

------
charliefg
That's really... what word to use? .... that's really _fresh_! I like it a
lot.

Spent some time going to sleep with '10 hours of rain' youtube videos in the
background. This is like all the soundscapes in one place. I particularly
liked it when I found out I could layer jungle/paradise island and rain
together... sweet.

------
RevRal
Can you add an independent volume control (unless I've missed it....)? I like
to play smooth jazz over stuff like this :). Especially the rain and fire
sounds. It would make finding proper volume proportions easier.

~~~
razbo
Got it! we will add the volume in the near future.

------
brightsize
Nice work. I've been a Noisli user for quite some time but this raises the
bar. The vids are a particularly nice feature.

------
anishkothari
This is really well done! Cheers and thank you

~~~
razbo
Thank you for your feedback, in fact, the site has 2 independant parts: a)
noise generator and b) videoscapes.

------
ghostwriter
[http://mynoise.net/](http://mynoise.net/) has been around for several years
and it developed the idea even further, allowing you to tune the intensity of
each individual sound.

~~~
razbo
Exactly, so all generators are pumped their idea from MyNoise, if it was the
1st one.

------
pbreit
Well done. How about a timer for using it to go to sleep?

~~~
razbo
The code is ready for this, have no time to implement it, surely soon.

------
polygonplanet
Gymnopédie's BPM feel faster.

~~~
razbo
Eric Satie is my favorite one too.

~~~
polygonplanet
Me too, thanks to really beautiful sounds.

------
razbo
For productivity sounds: to deblock Barselona and Australia café sounds, you
can go directly at
[http://hipstersound.com/ambient.html](http://hipstersound.com/ambient.html)

------
krozo
The real question is what noise i more productive: white or pink?

------
krozo
I suppose the first page with a magiv forest is not real video?

~~~
razbo
??

------
krozo
Would be nice to have an independent volume control

~~~
razbo
timer + volume is coming

------
razbo
And also [http://hipstersound.com](http://hipstersound.com) posted here

------
razbo
Please, note, there is a video section also, with 8 HD video and one hidden

------
razbo
Dont really sure, the magic forest is probably a texture mapping

------
krozo
Use the Time Internet Machine to check who was the first one...

------
razbo
Probably more different forest sounds will be added soon.

------
razbo
In fact, there are tons, the difference is their sounds.

